# Movie Time With DSP



## James Smith (Jul 20, 2018)

Rules:
Rule #1 Use this format:

Night of YYY-MM-DD to YYYY-MM-DD
Movie: <insert here>
Estimated time started: <use your autism to determine>
Estimated time completed: <use your autism to determine
<your proof here>​
Rule #2 Have fun with your autism
Rule #3 TV posts only pls


Spoiler: 2018






Spoiler: March




Night of 2018-03-03 to 2018-03-04
Night of 2018-03-04 to 2018-03-05






Spoiler: July




Night of 2018-07-14 to 2018-07-15
Night of 2018-07-19 to 2018-07-20
Night of 2018-07-21 to 2018-07-22
Night of 2018-07-22 to 2018-07-23


----------



## James Smith (Jul 20, 2018)

Night of 2018-07-19 to 2018-07-20
Movie: The Princess Bride
Estimated time started: 11:12 PM
Estimated time completed: 12:46 AM



Spoiler: 11:36 PM his time:










he is 24 minutes into the film








Spoiler: 12:36 AM his time:









he is 1 hour 26 minutes into the film (the film credits begin approximately 8 minutes after this.)





Right on schedule.


----------



## James Smith (Jul 22, 2018)

Night of 2018-07-21 to 2018-07-22
Movie: Short Circuit
Estimated time started: 11:21 PM
Estimated time completed: 12:21 AM



Spoiler: 11:57 PM his time:









He is 36 minutes into the film:


----------



## Shark (Jul 22, 2018)

Night of 2018-03-04 to 2018-03-05
Movie: Jungle Book (2016)
Estimated time started: 11:06 PM
Estimated time completed: 12:51 AM



Spoiler: 11:58 PM his time:












He is 52 minutes into the film.







Night of 2018-07-14 to 2018-07-15
Movie: The Goonies
Estimated time started: 11:48 PM
Estimated time completed: 1:42 AM



Spoiler: 12:11 AM his time:










He is 23 minutes into the film.


----------



## James Smith (Jul 23, 2018)

Night of 2018-07-22 to 2018-07-23
Movie: Back to School
Estimated time started: 12:50 AM
Estimated time completed: 2:22 AM



Spoiler: 1:06 AM his time:









He is 16 minutes into the film


----------



## Shark (Jul 23, 2018)

Night of 2018-03-03 to 2018-03-04
Movie: Meet the Robinsons

Estimated time started: 12:04 AM

Estimated time completed: 1:46 AM



Spoiler: 12:45 AM his time:





 


He is 41 minutes into the film.


----------



## James Smith (Aug 18, 2018)

Night of 2018-08-17 to 2018-08-18
Movie: Dreamcatcher
Estimated time started: 11:29 PM
Estimated time completed: 1:37 AM



Spoiler: 12:45 AM his time:









He is 1 hour 16 minutes into the film:


----------

